# Doves in winter



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hello Pigeon fanciers,

Can doves (white doves or ring neck mutations) survive the winter in Canada? I read in few posts that they can, but just want to check again w/ experts as I plan to get a pair myself. Also, anyone know how to sex them other than from the cooing etc? 

Much appreciated.
pgn&dove

by the way, I went to a bird show today and there was a flyer from Canadian Pegion Fanciers Association. I personally haven't seen them advertising and very glad to see something like this. Is there any members out there? 

------------------
pgn&dove


----------



## Emily (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi there,

Yes pigeons do survive the Toronto winter, though it is hard on them. My pigeon, Ernie, was born in a flowerpot on my balcony last November. He was abandoned by his parents so I cared for him indoors until this spring, and he has adjusted really well to the outdoors. I noticed MANY pigeons around the city last winter so they do survive because they do not migrate away.

I'm not sure if there's much we can do to help our pigeon friends in the colder months. I've built Ernie a "winter cabin" which he and his girlfriend LOVE (it's basically a cardboard box with a door, designed to protect him from the wind. They spend most of their time cooing in there!!!). I wonder about getting some sort of heating for it but I'm not sure how safe that would be, I would be devastated if it somehow electrocuted him!!!!!!!! Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking of putting insulation in the cabin too. And extra food.

Good luck if you do adopt some pigeons!


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi Emily,
Thanks for the reply. My question was about doves specifically. Although, they are from the same family, doves are little smaller in size. I was told that pegions are okay with winter as long as the shelter is draft free, but not sure about doves.

Re: your pegions, they will survive the winter with no problems. No heating is necessary since they are feral pegions and get acclimatized to the weather here. However, since they are on your balcony, if you have a window facing the balcony open that a little bit and they will sit there to get some warmth. They will be just fine since they will get enough food from you compared to the ones fly around town.


------------------
pgn&dove


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes, ringnecks can and do survive (in lofts) our Canadian winters. Even with out heating. Our doves live in their own little "cote" area now -- but last year, a coupld of them had their own little rooms inside the regular loft, and two actually lived right in the loft with some of the pigeons. We did have a problem in the spring, during nesting season -- the pigeon cock birds would pick on the doves too much, so we had to move them out into a separate area as well.

Also, that group you mention has a webpage:
http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/CPFA/ 

They have a section where you can look for breeders in your area.

This group covers every type of pigeon. We ourselves have racing pigeons, and white "release" birds (aka doves, but really white homers), as well as our display ringnecks. We are east of Toronto.


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hello Whitewings,
thanks for the info. I just finished building a flight pen. May be I will setup a little area for ring neck doves. Infact, my white pigeon (I don't think it is a white homer)cock is very aggressive with almost all of the other in the loft. 
Re: CPFA, I visited there site a few times. However, the member page may not be up to date as I had trouble e-mailing few of them. 
I visited your site as well through a link from one the posts. 
thank you once again,


------------------
pgn&dove


----------

